# Maestro Sonny Umpad Teaching in 2004



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 21, 2008)

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=5CY00mHQI-g&feature=related


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 21, 2008)

The Dog Brothers put out a very nice dvd called Grandfathers Speak.  Vol 2 highlights Sonny Umpad.

David


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2008)

Cool find!


----------

